# The mayor is back for re-election



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

well after selling the mk4, i wanted something a little bigger, and air. so this is the result..


















































these pictures are straight off the camera so bare with me, also my first go at hard lines, was pretty pleased with the result. also the new air lifts are just amazing. really cant say enough about them. the one and only complaint i had was the plasic nut you're some how supposed to magically thread on top of the rear bag, im pretty sure its impossible without cutting a hole in the metal to see what you're doing. but other than that, they ride just fantastic, kept the dampening at 10 clicks short of full stiff (recommended for the 1.8t) also raised the threaded body 1" from full low sense im running 19s. 

bag riders&airlift :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Those X5 wheels sit great! I wish I never sold my B6


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheels really set it off. Trunk looks really good to. :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks awesome man. I actually like the BMW wheels too.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

awesome, dude. :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

Your B6 looks dope, but it's a walking contradiction with those BMW centercaps.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

bmw wheels. bmw center caps. pretty simple to me


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

WOW. Wheels are perfect!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

VERY very nice Audi :thumbup:


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Previously crashed car? Your hood alignment is off! Awesome looking car regardless.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

I love the wheels with your car. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

What brand of fittings did you use? Interested in knowing which ones may potentially be good enough to not leak with hardlines.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> What brand of fittings did you use? Interested in knowing which ones may potentially be good enough to not leak with hardlines.


the bulk heads look like parkers.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah the bilk heads and swivels are parker, id have to check with my fitting guy to find out what the tank fittings are again


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> Previously crashed car? Your hood alignment is off! Awesome looking car regardless.


looks like its off by a few mm? no accidents ever


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks great dude, Stance is on point!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mayor McCheese said:


> yeah the bilk heads and swivels are parker, id have to check with my fitting guy to find out what the tank fittings are again


Would you mind finding out? There's always a debate about hardlines leaking with PTC's, so it's nice to know what brand people have success with.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I think most of the leaks that people associate with hardlines are from installation error. If the lines are not properly deburred and lubricated they can damage the o ring when you push them together. I have a total of four different brands of ptc fittings in my setup and I have zero leaks. My car has sat for weeks without a change in pressure. Run whatever, but remember to prep the lines


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

1lojet1281 said:


> I think most of the leaks that people associate with hardlines are from installation error. If the lines are not properly deburred and lubricated they can damage the o ring when you push them together. I have a total of four different brands of ptc fittings in my setup and I have zero leaks. My car has sat for weeks without a change in pressure. Run whatever, but remember to prep the lines


THIS, i took great care in prepping the line ends to make sure the ends where put and smoothed properly before install


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

wheels :thumbup:

trunk :heart:


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

Mayor McCheese said:


> bmw wheels. bmw center caps. pretty simple to me


Well, I gotta admit those wheels look better on your B6 than the X5 it originally came on.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nice and simple


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

pretty sick man


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

sooo sick


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

X5's :heart:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

wow, where is the standing ovation smilie? 

setup is ridiculous and the wheel fitment is spot on... :beer:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Its funny because I swear I saw a picture of your car on the doing it wrong thread in TCL, people were arguing about the wheels and how people shouldnt put bmw wheels on an audi.

But on a serious note your car looks amazing man :beer:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Its funny because I swear I saw a picture of your car on the doing it wrong thread in TCL, people were arguing about the wheels and how people shouldnt put bmw wheels on an audi.
> 
> But on a serious note your car looks amazing man :beer:


link please


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Mayor McCheese said:


> link please


TCL - Doing it wrong - the final countdown. Page 259 I think...sorry im on my phone cant send the link


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

lol @ dude who posted it. his opinion obviously means nothing


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Mayor McCheese said:


> lol @ dude who posted it. his opinion obviously means nothing


agreed.

your car is swagged out - there's nothing wrong with inter-brand accessories, that's just silly.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Mayor McCheese said:


> lol @ dude who posted it. his opinion obviously means nothing


Haha my thoughts exactly


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

looks real good man.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Jacob Matthew said:


> agreed.
> 
> your car is swagged out - there's nothing wrong with inter-brand accessories, that's just silly.


bwhahahahah at swagged out :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: wtf does that even mean

god damn people sound dumb as **** sometimes




oooo and the cars ok too :wave:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> bwhahahahah at swagged out :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: wtf does that even mean
> 
> god damn people sound dumb as **** sometimes
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

That **** with "oh bmw wheels on a vw is stupid" its the most retarded line on vortex to date. How many cars here have benz, audi, bentley, etc wheels on it. 

Props to the OP. Looks ****ing great with the x5 wheels on :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

tevin u wish ur kar was a bimmerW tuz u iznt ballin, but i tink it r so many ill.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

I had no idea airlift made threaded bodies for any of their bags, just checked it out and they are beyond awesome! 

Car looks great! :beer:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

d.tek said:


> tevin u wish ur kar was a bimmerW tuz u iznt ballin, but i tink it r so many ill.


yew rit, iz aint ballin nuff


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

looks sick dude. get a USP front and itll be set off for sure. nice work.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks dope bro!! Love the car for some reason.....hmmmm lol:laugh:

Mine-


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah, i watched your build with airlift. pretty much helped me get air lifts


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw your car on motorsport tech's website when I ordered adapters. I had no idea it was your new car, looks awesome!!


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I saw your car on motorsport tech's website when I ordered adapters. I had no idea it was your new car, looks awesome!!


yes ma'am


----------

